# [filosofia] descrivere gentoo

## cloc3

ho raccolto io la proposta di lavish.

mentre imbastisco il canovaccio per l'esposizione, mi piacerebbe ricevere dagli utenti di questo forum idee suggerimenti e informazioni che possano essere utili a una presentazione su gentoo.

in particolare mi piacerebbe ascoltare qualche opinione sui punti seguenti (o su altri che possano essere suggeriti):

1. quali sono gli elementi che alimentano il fascino di gentoo;

2. quali sono i principali pregi e i principali difetti;

3. quali sono le caratteristiche degli utenti (reali o potenziali) che maggiormente possono avere interesse all'uso di Gentoo;

4. quali sono le caratteristiche dei soggetti (reali o potenziali) che maggiormente possono avere interesse allo sviluppo di Gentoo;

5. in cosa consiste principalmente il contributo tecnologico di Gentoo alla Comunità del Software libero;

6. qual è il grado di apertura e di vitalità della Comunità di Gentoo e in che modo potrebbe essere valutato.

----------

## ago

Dai un occhio anche qui https://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/pr/docs/presentation-listing.xml

----------

## cloc3

grazie!

ma mi raccomando, mi piacerebbe anche ascoltare qualche parola personale.

nulla di esaustivo nè definitivo, naturalmente (il canovaccio me lo faccio io), ma qualche battuta o qualche opnione ci può stare.

oltre ai tuoi link, sto considerando il contratto sociale, il Gentoo Council, le proposte di sviluppo, la lista dei progetti, il planet, la lista degli sponsor e i bilanci finanziari.

quale può essere l'impegno medio di uno sviluppatore gentoo?

fino a che punto è vero che gli sviluppatori gentoo sono tutti volontari?

----------

## lucapost

vai cloc3! tienimi informato!

----------

## cloc3

http://wiki.pnlug.it/index.php?title=DaFNE

----------

## djinnZ

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> quali sono gli elementi che alimentano il fascino di gentoo

 Inizierei, se riesci a trovarla in qualche google cache o simili, visto che nel nome di chissà quale verbo è stata cancellata, dalla vecchia pagina di nonciclopedia.

Tra il serio ed il faceto si possono facilmente demitizzare sia la presunta difficoltà (diciamolo una volta tanto che avere wizard del piffero non ha niente a che vedere con facilità ed immediatezza, a furia di sentirlo ripetere ci siamo convinti che modificare un file di configurazione è difficile, neanche perché, un tempo, le cose erano documentate in modo assurdo) nel nome sia la promessa di chissà quale incremento prestazionale.

Dicendo sempre grazie a fanzinari da strapazzo come distrowatch ed ai giornalisti "del settore" sempre incompetenti e dozzinali, prezzolati come tutti gli imbrattacarte (d'altro canto se scrivessero cose serie distribuzioni come redhat sarebbero già andate aff****** da anni).

Quanti si avvicinano a gentoo pensando di avere chissà cosa ed abbandonano perché tutto sommato non cambia molto? *cloc3 wrote:*   

> quali sono i principali pregi e i principali difetti

 tempi di aggiornamento biblici, anti-ecologica (tutta la corrente che consumi contribuisce all'effetto serra), dover avere a che fare con complicatissime operazioni, un cd di installazione che peggio non si poteva... difetti ce ne sono, quanto ai pregi... vuoi mettere compilare il sistema con -o9 -fOMG -fvattelappesca -fsicurochesischianta etc?

Più seriamente metterei in risalto la minore accuratezza ed affidabilità del ramo stabile (rispetto ad una debian) ed il rovescio della medaglia ovvero aggiornamento più vicino all'upstream ed il non doversi portar dietro librerie e software di base instabile solo per un pacchetto.

E come gli errori comuni, il partire da guide assurde, usare metà sistema compilato da chissà chi etc. sono solo suggerimenti offerti da fanboy imbecilli che hanno creato falsi miti. *cloc3 wrote:*   

> qual è il grado di apertura e di vitalità della Comunità di Gentoo e in che modo potrebbe essere valutato

 Farei un collage delle "perle" e delle incazzature tipiche di questo forum.

Anche perché con i niubbi imbecilli alla lunga le persone si stancano ed abbandonano le comunità.

Ce ne sono di clamorose, anche tue. Dalle litigate (certo che abbiamo saputo cadere davvero in basso) al botta e risposta di alto livello (ho conosciuto un tizio che dopo aver letto un paio di thread dei "soliti noti" si sentiva intimidito a postare, a parte che aveva risolto direttamente con una ricerca).

Riflettendo anche su come ci sono meno post questo è vero ma è anche vero che ci sono molti meno problemi, quindi è idiota continuare a valutare la vitalità in base al bestemmiometro, come invece fanno i bimbiminkia delle varie fanzine e la PA che abbandona il software che non crea problemi solo perché nessuno contesta bug (esempio tipico il software alpi dell'INAIL abolito perché da due anni nessuno segnalava errori o chiedeva modifiche).

----------

## cloc3

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> ... quindi è idiota continuare a valutare la vitalità in base al bestemmiometro ...

 

certo. non è a questo genere di vitalità che mi stavo riferendo. il forum è un luogo meraviglioso dal quale ho diradato la mia presenza personale da qualche tempo, ma non mi è chiaro se il pubblico del lug PN abbia gran voglia di farsene spiegare le ragioni.

la vitalità di una Comunità è qualche cosa di più profondo e concreto.

per esempio, la Comunità di Gentoo ha mostrato grande vitalità, alcuni anni or sono, quando ha saputo contribure alla riduzione dei lafile dalle cartelle di libreria.

sono aneddotti di questo genere quelli che cerco. sono convinto che, in questo forum, continuano a passare utenti più sensibili e informati di me (anche tu, per esempio) in grado di fare segnalazioni mirate e documentabili.

----------

## djinnZ

Beh io proverei comunque ad introdurre l'arte del sospetto, al momento non ti posso dedicare molto tempo visto che sono in partenza ma credo che il mondo dei lug sia infestato da questo genere di deprecabili convinzioni (ed è la ragione principale per cui me ne sono allontanato).

----------

## cloc3

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> ma credo che il mondo dei lug ...

 

in genere, se qualcuno mi chiede di fare qualcosa, provo a rispondere con rispetto, cercando di presuppore il meno possibile.

----------

## djinnZ

Scusa ma capirai che nel momento in cui stai per partire per le agognate vacanze si è sempre un tantino frettolosi.

Seriamente aneddoti come quelli che cerchi non me ne vengono in mente. Quanto ai lug ed a linux in italia trovo sempre la stessa mentalità.

Forse sarà che nel mondo gentoo la perdi in fretta.

----------

## cloc3

ho incontrato il lug di Pordenone.

un gruppo di persone competenti, umili e piene di entusiasmo.

sabato 21 mi costringono a ripresentarmi per una sorta di gentoo-install fest.

se il forum è seguito ancora da qualche gentoista di zona che ne ha interesse, consiglio di prendere contatti con quel lug, perché hanno idee e grande vitalità.

alla fine, per la mia presentazione, anzichè un canovaccio, ho preparato un traccia lineare relativamente estesa.

la metto a disposizione.

navigabile con le freccette e la barra spaziatrice.

----------

## lavish

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> sabato 21 mi costringono a ripresentarmi per una sorta di gentoo-install fest.
> 
> [...]

 

Sara' una luuuuuuuunga serata  :Very Happy: 

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> alla fine, per la mia presentazione, anzichè un canovaccio, ho preparato un traccia lineare relativamente estesa.
> 
> la metto a disposizione.
> ...

 

Nice work. Mi spiace solo di non aver seguito la discussione, sicuramente una menzione la meritava il progetto hardened che rende gentoo l'unica distro seria (e usata) in quel contesto. Ma fai sempre in tempo a dirglielo la prossima volta, no? ^_^

Son contento che ti sia trovato bene, fosse andata diversamente mi sarei sentito in colpa  :Razz: 

Ciao!

----------

## cloc3

 *lavish wrote:*   

> sicuramente una menzione la meritava il progetto hardened

 

certo, ma per parlarne avrei avuto bisogno di qualche dritta documentata da parte vostra, perché è tema che esula dalle mie competenze.

avrei piacere di ricevere ancora qualche integrazione.

dal pubblico, tuttavia, non è mancato qualche accenno puntuale.

----------

## djinnZ

La vacanza è vacanza...  :Cool:  mi scuso di nuovo per la latitanza.

in effetti l'unica distribuzione realmente utilizzabile con hardening (e dire che c'è chi ti fa pagare per avere selinux che però devi disabilitare solo per abilitare funzioni webclient...) ce lo siamo dimenticato (forse perché tutto sommato è scontato da anni per un utente gentoo).

Che hai usato per la presentazione? Veramente simpatica.

----------

## cloc3

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *cloc3 wrote:*   [...]
> 
> sabato 21 mi costringono a ripresentarmi per una sorta di gentoo-install fest.
> 
> [...] 
> ...

 

 :Rolling Eyes:   avevamo birra e affettati.

ma anche una buona fornitura di precompilati, per emergere con -G.

----------

## bi-andrea

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> ho raccolto io la proposta di lavish.
> 
> mentre imbastisco il canovaccio per l'esposizione, mi piacerebbe ricevere dagli utenti di questo forum idee suggerimenti e informazioni che possano essere utili a una presentazione su gentoo.
> 
> in particolare mi piacerebbe ascoltare qualche opinione sui punti seguenti (o su altri che possano essere suggeriti):
> ...

 

Io con Gentoo mi trovo bene adesso che l'ho capita, l'impatto è stato un pò traumatico perchè provenivo da RedHat e poi Fedora, lì clicchi installi e vai senza sapere ambiente variabili e via dicendo, però eri limitato e non lo capivi, ecco i difetti io li trovo quì, non è diretta te la devi "cucire su misura" e per uno che arriva da Windows o da distribuzioni pacchettizate ti impone conoscenze che al momento non hai, però c'è una lista di guide che ti danno una bella panoramica   :Wink: 

Adesso mi vizia nel senso che faccio un pò come voglio   :Laughing: 

Per me Gentoo compilando e capendo la logica degli ebuild si riesce a capire tramite i sorgenti se è stabile o meno una versione di chessò Nautilus, Brasero e via dicendo...e da una bella mano alla comunità.

"è il grado di apertur1a e di vitalità della Comunità di Gentoo e in che modo potrebbe essere valutato" potrebbe essere abbastanza dura all'inizio ma è valida, di una versatilità unica...

----------

## cloc3

 *bi-andrea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io con Gentoo mi trovo bene adesso che l'ho capita ...

 

grazie.  :Smile: 

in poche parole, hai toccato più o meno tutti i punti che ho cercato di passare io.

----------

## bandreabis

 *bi-andrea wrote:*   

> Io con Gentoo mi trovo bene adesso che l'ho capita, l'impatto è stato un pò traumatico perchè provenivo da RedHat e poi Fedora, lì clicchi installi e vai senza sapere ambiente variabili e via dicendo, però eri limitato e non lo capivi, ecco i difetti io li trovo quì, non è diretta te la devi "cucire su misura" e per uno che arriva da Windows o da distribuzioni pacchettizate ti impone conoscenze che al momento non hai, però c'è una lista di guide che ti danno una bella panoramica   

 

Io invece ho avuto la fortuna di cominciare la mia avventura linux proprio con Gentoo!

Non ricordo nemmeno come ne sono venuto a conoscenza, nel lontano... 2005   :Shocked:  .

----------

